# Smoking after having wisdom teeth removed



## Ganj (Apr 12, 2007)

Good or bad idea?

I've heard smoking cigarettes after having them removed (for the first few days) is a terrible idea, but what about bud?


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 12, 2007)

Smoke *NOTHING* after having your wisdom teeth removed.  If you do, you will risk what they call "Dry Socket."   You don't want that!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Smoke *NOTHING* after having your wisdom teeth removed. If you do, you will risk what they call "Dry Socket."  You don't want that!!!


 
Yep, what he says.  Also, don't use a straw to drink anything.

I ended up getting dry socket and they had to shove a bunch of clove tar into the holes.  No fun!!!

Make yourself some yummy brownies.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 12, 2007)

what is...dry socket?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 12, 2007)

i also have some teeth that need pullin, they hurt so bad sometimes i could pry cry but dont... lol 

ive been pushin and pullin on mine to try to get em out.. i even thought about shooting it out... not so much a good idea. thats how bad it hurts sometimes.. and smoke everyday all day.. so if i get these half pieces of teeth out

you guys say i shouldnt smoke nething

cuz ive been breaking it away slowly. and dont want to get whateve that dry crap is..??


----------



## Ganj (Apr 12, 2007)

It's only for like three days after. I'm fine with going three days without pot as long as it means no pain. It sucks for you if you can't go three days without it for that reason, though.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 12, 2007)

I had a few bad teeth for years but never went to a dentist until I was 30. I wouldn't go because of a bad experience with one as a kid.

The dentist told me NOT to smoke. The first thing I did when I got out was make a joint. The pain that followed for the next few days was worse than the initial tootache. 

It stops the blood from clotting and my whole jaw got infected. Antibiotics wouldn't work, absolute nightmare.

DO NOT SMOKE after extraction :cry:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 12, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> what is...dry socket?


"Dry socket" is when the hole the tooth was taken from gets sucked dry from pulling on it with either a cig or straw or even just messing with it with your tongue.

The nerve endings in the area of the socket are much closer to the surface of the gums and become super sensitive to heat and cold.

It will keep the socket from healing correctly.

One way they resolve the problem is to numb it and abride it with a tool that makes it bleed again and fill the socket again. You don't want to go through that.

Drink no carbonated bev's or anything that can dislodge that clot for 72 hours.

If you want to get high, just eat some after grinding it good where you can just swallow it.

Good luck to you.

Ha! My teeth never hurt now. I keep them in a glass by my bed at night!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lol @ stoney bud

thanks for the advice and now i know for sure what im not gonna do when i do get em pulled..


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 12, 2007)

man you guys have freaked me out, i had 2 teeth pulled last week and iv'e been smoking as per normal, it hasn't heald yet, hope i havn't got dry socket!!
:smoke1:


----------

